# SURPRISE !!!!!



## had8ley (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I got a letter from Chase yesterday stating that they were going to add 2,500 AGR points to my Amtrak account. It's only taken since last September to convince someone at either Amtrak or Chase that I signed up when the 7,500 mile bonus was in effect. If anyone else signed up then you might want to check and make sure you received ALL your points!


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad you are getting your points that are owed you! I have 10,000 points now. I will keep accumulating them and wait til the time is right to use them. Do you have plans for yours?


----------



## had8ley (May 10, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> Glad you are getting your points that are owed you! I have 10,000 points now. I will keep accumulating them and wait til the time is right to use them. Do you have plans for yours?


Yes, AU Forum #2.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 10, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Cascadia said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are getting your points that are owed you! I have 10,000 points now. I will keep accumulating them and wait til the time is right to use them. Do you have plans for yours?
> ...


How far will those 10,000 pts. get you?


----------

